# Patellar luxation



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Personally, I would carry her up and down the stairs. I don't like for Zooey to do stairs, so I had a ramp built to the backyard. If Honey's having so much trouble now at this young age, it seems likely she'll need surgery  Grades 1 and 2 of LP are usually okay, but 3-4 and they'll need surgery. Do let the breeder know. I'm sorry for Honey and you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does sound as if you may need to have the op done - in the meantime I would try to avoid stairs and jumping, and work on building up muscle with half hours of steady walking several times a day. But if it is getting worse it is likely to lead to premature arthritis, so I would keep a diary of the occurrences, and make a vet appointment fairly soon.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

blueroan said:


> What do you think? Are there any exercises we could do to help it? Supplements? Other ideas?


My Beatrice was diagnosed with bad knees when I got her at 18 weeks, luxating patellas Grade 2 in right knee and Grade 3 in the left at 11 months and had surgery at roughly 18 months on her left knee after she tore her cruciate ligament. 

Below is a link to supplements as well as exercises. 

Treatment Options For Your Dog's Luxating Patella - Dogs Naturally Magazine


My suggestion would be see an orthopedist to get a Graded diagnosis to see where Honey truly is with her knees my own vet recommended supplements Beatrice takes Dasuquin and exercise, realize it may be hard to tell at her age and that she is still growing, at least my vet wanted to give it time. But definitely get her in for a re-check with your vet and go from there.

Beatrice is doing well post op with her left knee, well after healing after I accidently stepped on that knee, her right knee is still at Grade 2, and we do daily exercises


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hydrotherapy swimming would also help to build muscle - it might be worth starting her now, so she is comfortable with it as a post-op therapy.


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

I would suggest to get an orthopedist to grade her knee. Mia was diagnosed with grade 2 in her right knee at around 7 months old. We opted for surgery when Mia turned 1 and has been recovering very well. Supplements can only go so far I believe, but if Honey is walking on 3 legs on and off for an hour at times, I would be quite worried about development of arthritis in the future if left untreated (although there is still potential for arthritis after surgery, it is easier managed given that the patellar does not slip out and cause damage). Post op, we are now on a glucosamine and chondrotin supplement to promote joint health.

And I agree with posters above, no stairs in the mean time and also avoid any slippery surface like hardwood and marble flooring.


----------

